# tuna casserole



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

My husband loves this, and it is SO easy!1 can tuna1 can campbells cream of chicken soup1 soup can milkhunk cheese (as much as you like!)salt and pepper to tastedrain tuna, put all in a saucepan and heat slowly until cheese is melted.Meanwhile cook 1 bag multi-colored rotinni (red white and green "curly-noods" as my hubby calls them)Mix noodles into Soup mix, place in a casserole dish, cover with crushed ritz crackers, and place in 300 degree oven until ritz are browned.This is another recipe that tastes better the second day!------------------Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 1999)

Maggie,I used to make Tuna Casserole years ago, but never used the soup. I'm gonna try this. It sounds quick and easy.....Thanks.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 1999)

Maggie,That was good...Thanks.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

Maggie...this is such a wonderful & EASY recipe I decided to make it this afternoon. Had everything on hand but the Ritz so I substitued French's french fried onions (worked well, btw.) Will have to try it with the Ritz tho as my little son just loves those crackers







.... IS delicious meal btw.... Thanks for this one







------------------Loving, caring, healing thoughts...mazzy"We help others, not by interfering with their lives nor by imposing our ideas on them, but always by acting in a spirit of sympathy & self-identification with them in their troubles & joys."


----------

